# Myers-Briggs Test



## Tom40 (Feb 11, 2007)

Have any of you that have been clinicaly diagnosed with avoident personality disorder ever taken the Myers-Briggs personality test? If so what was your results?


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

INFP, which will probably prove to be pretty common around here.  
what about you?


----------



## Tom40 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine was ISTJ which is associated with Schizoid Personality Disorder. But I consider myself more avoident than schizoid.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I got ISFJ on both of the tests posted on the other forum thread on this site.


----------



## Tom40 (Feb 11, 2007)

Devoted
Code: DEV
Disorder: Dependent
Enneagram: 9
Variant: Sexual
Myers-Briggs: ISFJ, ESFJ
Function: Extraverted Feeling

Description: Devoted types care, and that's what makes their lives worth living. You won't find anyone more loving, more solicitous of you, more concerned for your needs and feelings or for those of a group as a whole. At their best, individuals with this style are loyal, considerate, ever-so-helpful players on the team -- whether it is a couple, the family, the assembly line, the department, the religious or charitable organization, or the military unit. Their needs are those of the group or of its leader, and their happiness comes from the fulfillment of others' directives and goals. Devoted people are the ones who tell you, "I'm happy if you're happy" -- and mean it. The Devoted style is common in our society, and it occurs among both men and women. Traditionally this helping and giving personality style has been particularily encouraged and approved among women. The customary view of the good wife has been that of a tender-hearted Devoted woman who lives through her husband and relies on him to make the worldly decisions for her, while she dedicates herself to providing a fulfilling home life for the family. As views of women's roles change in this society, some women with this personality style may have mixed feelings about expressing it. Because of today's cultural pressures on women to step out of the shadows of other people, both in and out of the home, they may feel that wanting to make someone else happy is something to be ashamed of. While these women struggle to come to terms with all sides of their personality patterns, more men are feeling freer to enjoy their own domestic, nurturing Devoted tendencies. In any case, as we will see throughout this chapter, the Devoted personality plays itself out in many ways in the personality profiles of males as well as females, traditional and otherwise.
# Commitment. Individuals with the Devoted personality style are thoroughly dedicated to the relationships in their lives. They place the highest value on sustained relationships, they respect the institution of marriage as well as unofficial avowals of commitment, and they work hard to keep their relationships together.
# Togetherness. They prefer the company of one or more people to being alone.
# Teamwork. People with this personality style would rather follow than lead. They are cooperative and respectful of authority and institutions. They easily rely on others and take direction well.
# Deference. When making decisions, they are happy to seek out others' opinions and to follow their advice.
# Harmony. Devoted individuals are careful to promote good feelings between themselves and the important people in their lives. To promote harmony, they tend to be polite, agreeable, and tactful.
# Consideration. They are thoughtful of others and good at pleasing them. Devoted people will endure personal discomfort to do a good turn for the key people in their lives.
# Attachment. Relationships provide life's meaning for this personality style. Even after a painful loss of someone around whom their life was centered, they are able to form new meaningful bonds.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Another ISTJ. I always get that from the first time I took the test in high school right up to the last time I took the test which was a couple of months ago. Although I guess most of what they say about ISTJ fits me, not everything does. I wish I was diagnosed with avoidant personality disorder so that maybe my psychiatrist will look at my treatment in a different way, but I've always been diagnosed with SAD.


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got INTJ.
I saw something about it saying people who are INTJ are self-confident and thats not me at all - but other things seem to be right about it.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm an ISFP, have no idea if thats associated with any personality disorders or not.


----------



## Tom40 (Feb 11, 2007)

Artistic
Code: ART
Disorder: Cyclothymic (an affective disorder in DSM-IV)
Enneagram: 7
Variant: Sexual
Myers-Briggs: ESFP, ISFP
Function: Extraverted Sensing

The following description* was written by Cory Caplinger. Based on information provided by PTypes.

* Mood swings. Shifts from a moderately upbeat, outgoing, creative character to a withdrawn and sullen depressive one. When in a high state, they can be highly productive, original, humorous, and engaging. During a low state they become self-absorbed, pessimistic, apathetic, and may resort to substance abuse. The mood swings happen regularly in cycles, are similar to bipolar (manic-depression) disorder, but not as extreme in the polarity, and also the mood changes in the Artistic personality are usually more so the result of within the person and not triggered by external circumstances.
* Artistic inclinations. People of this style often involve themselves in some sort of creative output. They may go into a state of inspiration where artistic production is strong then fall into an apathetic daze, where it becomes difficult, almost unbearable to create art. Since they have a grasp on many corners of the human personality, they have an advantage at expressing the nuances of a particular viewpoint. Many of the world's great artists have had this character style.
* Unpredictability. They may take up new plans, jobs, residences, etc. out of impulse. They despise routine and love improvising, stimulation, and new experiences.
* Feeling-oriented. Their impulses and feelings control their lives and dictate their appearance and decisions. They rarely make decisions through a systematic, logical follow-through approach but instead base it on their current mood.
* Relationship difficulties. Relationships can be trying for these people. They may become promiscuous, unfaithful, or difficult to handle.
* Low self-control. They have a difficulty saying "no" to themselves with their appetite. They may go on shopping sprees, binge on food or drink, give into sexual compulsions, etc. Afterwards, they may feel guilty about it and restrict themselves from pleasure.
* Shaky self-confidence. Can swing from delusions of grandeur and superiority, and feeling very confident in oneself, to a loss of self-esteem and hopeless despair.

The following description* was written by Dave Kelly. Bibliography can be found here.

* Mood swings. Those of the Artistic temperament tend to experience a greater range of emotion than those of any other type. They are highly emotionally reactive.
* Artistic inclinations. The Artistic type is the most inclined of all the types to be involved with the fine arts, music, or literature (Keirsey, 204). They take an artistic approach to all aspects of their lives.
* Independent work. Like "the majority of poets, novelists, composers, and to a lesser extent, of painters and sculptors," those of the Artistic type "are bound to spend a great deal of their time alone (Storr, ix)."
* Relationships secondary. Those of the Artistic temperament "are quite likely to choose relationships which will further their work rather than relationships which are intrinsically rewarding, and their spouses may well find that marital relations take second place (Storr, 107)."
* Great productivity. Persons of the Artistic type are highly disciplined, gifted with superior powers of concentration, and capable of producing great quantities of high quality work; they also enjoy frequent periods of recreation and inactivity.
* Disinhibition. They are hedonistic and impulsive; "they live Epicurean lives in the here and now, and as gracefully as possible (Keirsey, 204)."
* Keen perceptions. The Artistic temperament is especially attuned to color, line, texture, shading - touch, motion, seeing, and hearing in harmony. The senses of Artistic individuals seem more keenly tuned than those of others (Keirsey, 205).
* Kindness. (Keirsey, 205). Although those of the Artistic type may adopt an aggressive, tough exterior, they are remarkably gentle, kind, and generous.
* Extroversion and introversion. The interpersonal conduct of those of the Artistic type alternates between the greatest extremes of sociability and social reticence .
* Love of nature. In many individuals of the Artistic type there "may be found an instinctive longing for the natural, the pastoral, the bucolic. They are quite at home in the wilds, and nature seems to welcome them (Keirsey, 206)."

*The description written by Caplinger focuses on the average health and neurotic traits of the Artistic personality, whereas Kelly's description focuses on the healthy traits and the Artistic personality at its best.



Conscientious


----------



## ophia921 (Feb 19, 2007)

ISFJ

http://typelogic.com/isfj.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

INTP/INFP. the t and f are about the same.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

I took a similarminds quiz a while back and got INFP/INFJ.


----------



## shannon27 (Mar 7, 2007)

ISFJ. The I and J are very strong.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

In the past when i took those tests i would always get INTP as my result - but now i get INTJ - not a lot of difference between them though.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I always get INFP on this thing


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

INFP as well.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I got ISTP.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine was INFJ.


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

INTJ


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm an INTP


----------



## lubs (Sep 17, 2006)

ISFJ here.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

INTJ the T and J are rather weak.


----------



## chagrinamin (Mar 11, 2007)

I've taken this about 5 times since I was 20 and always test INFP, but the F/T is pretty close usually. I tend to fit the description of an INFP to a T (no pun intended).


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

INTP, with the P being rather weak.


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

When I was younger I came out INFJ, but nowadays even on the official MBTI I always come out an INFP.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

INTP, pretty polarized too, except I'm closer to the middle on T/F than any other, but I'm still a good distance from it.


----------



## Scottican (Apr 5, 2007)

ISTJ and proud of it


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

INTJ


----------



## freeme (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: re: Myers-Briggs Test*



Jean said:


> INFP, which will probably prove to be pretty common around here.
> what about you?


INFP too....I really don't know what it means tho. : :stu


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

ENTP i read it and i freaked out cuz its totally me....does anybody else feel that this is a lil weird? that everybody on this planet can basically be described by 16 diff personality types?


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

That's a strange result for some one with social anxiety. ENTP's are supposed to be charismatic and
have excellent people skills and they don't really care about what others think of them.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

anarchist_penn said:


> That's a strange result for some one with social anxiety. ENTP's are supposed to be charismatic and
> have excellent people skills and they don't really care about what others think of them.


no sh*t sherlock why do u think i am so f*ked up?


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

yojez said:


> anarchist_penn said:
> 
> 
> > That's a strange result for some one with social anxiety. ENTP's are supposed to be charismatic and
> ...


How strong is your T? The T/F scale is a measure of how thick-skinned you are.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

my T was 62 percent and my P was 78.....im a lil curious tho...do u consider yourself to be an SA person or a person with SA?....immediately u judged me sying that JUST because i have a certain personality i shouldnt have SA well let me tell u that nobody is invincible...and i sure as hell KNOW that SA does NOT define me as a person


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: re: Myers-Briggs Test*



yojez said:


> my T was 62 percent and my P was 78.....im a lil curious tho...do u consider yourself to be an SA person or a person with SA?....immediately u judged me sying that JUST because i have a certain personality i shouldnt have SA well let me tell u that nobody is invincible...and i sure as hell KNOW that SA does NOT define me as a person


Come on, when did I say that you shouldn't have SA. Statistically speaking someone with an ENTP personality is less likely to have SA compared to say an INFP or ISFJ. That's all I was trying to say. Sorry if I came across as judgemental. Compared to some of the cases I've seen here, my SA is pretty mild. So yeah, it's just a small part of my personality.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

INFP- im amazed at how many are on here I guess its the formula for SA?!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Last time I scored as INFJ...though I've also scored INTJ, INTP, and INFP. When I took a career test I scored ISTJ. 

I think my J/P and T/F is always around 1% either way. My N is usually low, too, 10-20%

My I has been 100% several times.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

anarchist_penn said:


> yojez said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="anarchist_penn":9db9f]That's a strange result for some one with social anxiety. ENTP's are supposed to be charismatic and
> ...


How strong is your T? The T/F scale is a measure of how thick-skinned you are.[/quote:9db9f]
Is it? I don't know. I'm a T through and through, but I'm not exactly impervious to what others think of me.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

INFJ or INFP


----------



## someone87 (Jun 22, 2008)

INTJ


----------



## Scorpio (Jul 4, 2008)

I am an INFJ. 

The Myer-Briggs types are about tendencies not traits. So, it does not mean that there are only 16 types of people. Many other influences affect individuals besides their Jungian types, such as culture, gender, education, upbringing, etc. 

Also, there are mal-adjusted and well-adjusted types.


----------



## Scorpio (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow Blossom. That teacher sounds like a bad teacher and a guy with a chip on his shoulder. 

To me the most obvious part is the I and E. There is really a world of difference between extroverts and introverts. I think the other 3 aspects are much more subtle and difficult to discern. But I agree with you that people shouldn't get too caught up with labels because there are really so many different variables involved and everyone is unique.


----------



## flickaflicka (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm INFJ all the way. Not surprising that everyone seems to be an "I".


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

ISFP. I sometimes score as an INFP.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

ENFP. My I/E is close to 50-50.

Are there any ENFP's here? I never ever come across ENFP's. Hmph.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

It's true, I am a cold hearted b*stard. Somewhat.


----------



## arkityp (Jun 14, 2008)

i'm INTP, and female. watch out boys!


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

INFP here


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

INTJ. There's actually less INTJ's and INTP's than I expected, every forum I read seems to be full of them when a thread like this pops up.

My boss is a big fan of Meyers-Briggs, he says most of the other engineers at my workplace fit the ISTP type.


----------



## whatev133 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm INFJ


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

INFJ all the way.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I nearly always get INFJ. However, sometimes I feel as though INTJ suits me better. The thing is that while I am a very passionate person and feel peoples' feelings should be taken into account when making decisions, I tend to see the world through a very objective standpoint. Don't know whether that makes me more of an INFJ or an INTJ. :stu


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

INTJ...not so sure about the self confidence aspect, though. :b


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: re: Myers-Briggs Test*

WHOA WAIT.

ISTP, aparrently.
Strange. I got an INFP about 2 years ago.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

INFP


----------



## Shadows Veil (Sep 16, 2008)

INFP here...


----------



## captain_morgen (Sep 17, 2008)

ISFJ


----------



## jessep28 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've taken the test in several forms and have always been coded an ISTJ.


----------



## squeakyme (Sep 27, 2008)

ISTJ


----------



## juice (Nov 21, 2006)

Taken like 6 different types of those tests and I get INTJ every time, although my J is REALLY weak. 95% of it matches perfectly with me, but even out of 16 personality types there's no way people are that black and white, I'm sure I fit somewhere in between INTJ and INTP.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

INFJ.... I think it fits me perfectly


----------



## :):):) (Oct 2, 2008)

What do all these acronyms mean?!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I just took this, I got INTP


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

the common letter is 'I" which signifies introvert.

Dopamine is the difference between being an introvert or extrovert.

Here is the link

http://www.spwb.com/articles/brainarticle.html


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

I always get INFP.


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm an INTJ.


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

INTP, but I'm kind of alternating between P and J.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

INTP 

taken it multiple times to(but for other reasons). Every time it is a pretty high percentage for all INTP. So do opposites attract or do similar people attract? 

Someone posted something like:

I/E= Dopamine

J/P= GABA

ETC


Is there a way to take these results and apply some type of medical conclusion to it. Like if my last one is a P, will taking some type of GABA medicine(Neurontin or something) possibly help? I am just confused to what that little chart you wrote down means. Do all of us introverts lack dopamine or what?


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm a INFJ

Introverted 22
Intuitive 38
Feeling 75
Judging 1

slightly expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
distinctively expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## InfiniteAnon (Dec 20, 2008)

I am an INFJ (The Empath). I have never been diagnosed with a personality disorder. 
_________________________________________________________________________

INFJs are distinguished by both their complexity of character and the unusual range and depth of their talents. Strongly humanitarian in outlook, INFJs tend to be idealists, and because of their J preference for closure and completion, they are generally "doers" as well as dreamers. This rare combination of vision and practicality often results in INFJs taking a disproportionate amount of responsibility in the various causes to which so many of them seem to be drawn.

INFJs are deeply concerned about their relations with individuals as well as the state of humanity at large. They are, in fact, sometimes mistaken for extroverts because they appear so outgoing and are so genuinely interested in people -- a product of the Feeling function they most readily show to the world. On the contrary, INFJs are true introverts, who can only be emotionally intimate and fulfilled with a chosen few from among their long-term friends, family, or obvious "soul mates." While instinctively courting the personal and organizational demands continually made upon them by others, at intervals INFJs will suddenly withdraw into themselves, sometimes shutting out even their intimates. This apparent paradox is a necessary escape valve for them, providing both time to rebuild their depleted resources and a filter to prevent the emotional overload to which they are so susceptible as inherent "givers." As a pattern of behavior, it is perhaps the most confusing aspect of the enigmatic INFJ character to outsiders, and hence the most often misunderstood -- particularly by those who have little experience with this rare type.

Due in part to the unique perspective produced by this alternation between detachment and involvement in the lives of the people around them, INFJs may well have the clearest insights of all the types into the motivations of others, for good and for evil. The most important contributing factor to this uncanny gift, however, are the empathic abilities often found in Fs, which seem to be especially heightened in the INFJ type (possibly by the dominance of the introverted N function).

This empathy can serve as a classic example of the two-edged nature of certain INFJ talents, as it can be strong enough to cause discomfort or pain in negative or stressful situations. More explicit inner conflicts are also not uncommon in INFJs; it is possible to speculate that the causes for some of these may lie in the specific combinations of preferences which define this complex type. For instance, there can sometimes be a "tug-of-war" between NF vision and idealism and the J practicality that urges compromise for the sake of achieving the highest priority goals. And the I and J combination, while perhaps enhancing self-awareness, may make it difficult for INFJs to articulate their deepest and most convoluted feelings.

Usually self-expression comes more easily to INFJs on paper, as they tend to have strong writing skills. Since in addition they often possess a strong personal charisma, INFJs are generally well-suited to the "inspirational" professions such as teaching (especially in higher education) and religious leadership. Psychology and counseling are other obvious choices, but overall, INFJs can be exceptionally difficult to pigeonhole by their career paths. Perhaps the best example of this occurs in the technical fields. Many INFJs perceive themselves at a disadvantage when dealing with the mystique and formality of "hard logic", and in academic terms this may cause a tendency to gravitate towards the liberal arts rather than the sciences. However, the significant minority of INFJs who do pursue studies and careers in the latter areas tend to be as successful as their T counterparts, as it is *iNtuition* -- the dominant function for the INFJ type -- which governs the ability to understand abstract theory and implement it creatively.

In their own way, INFJs are just as much "systems builders" as are INTJs; the difference lies in that most INFJ "systems" are founded on human beings and human values, rather than information and technology. Their systems may for these reasons be conceptually "blurrier" than analogous NT ones, harder to measure in strict numerical terms, and easier to take for granted -- yet it is these same underlying reasons which make the resulting contributions to society so vital and profound. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
source: http://www.typelogic.com/infj.html


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I've gotten both ISTJ and ISFJ because I'm 2 different people. I could answer many of the question either yes or no so it's hard to say which one I truly am. I'm probably a mix between all the types that start with I :b


----------



## 31GoingOn13 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Infj*



vintagerocket said:


> I took a similarminds quiz a while back and got INFP/INFJ.


I am also an INFJ. It's supposedly the most rare personality type, found in only 1-2% of the population. I don't know if I find that comforting.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

I've taken this test several times over the years and have always gotten INFJ.


----------



## harrisonm (Jul 22, 2008)

Inpf


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

ENTJ. I used to be an INTJ.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Metric (Dec 11, 2008)

Im an INTP, with my T being 1%

I guess I dont think? haha


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Everytime I take that test, it's always ISTJ


----------



## Aurelie (Nov 8, 2008)

INFP. I took it when I was 14 and my therapist told me I had the highest Introvert score out of anyone she had ever seen.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm ISTJ.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ISTJ here.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm between an INTP and an INTJ.


----------



## Shy_Lolita (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a strong INFP. I love Meyer's Briggs. I make everyone I know take the test, I've become pretty good at guessing people's personalities. I think it's a wonderful tool for getting to know people.


----------



## Nottalkin (Nov 12, 2008)

yojez said:


> ENTP i read it and i freaked out cuz its totally me....does anybody else feel that this is a lil weird? that everybody on this planet can basically be described by 16 diff personality types?


I am ENTP to. 

An extrovert with social anxiety, I wonder what I did to deserve that?


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

INTJ and ISTJ...I've been both.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm...I took the Myers-Briggs years ago in college. I don't remember my "label" offhand. I think it might have been IFSJ, but I'd have to look it up to be sure.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I posted in here before, but I'll post again. =P

INFP


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

every time i take the test i get a different answer. i randomly chose one and got intj. 


> very expressed introvert
> slightly expressed intuitive personality
> moderately expressed thinking personality
> very expressed judging personality


i think i'll take another one now and see if it changes. :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

istj


> *Introverted (I) 96%*
> *Sensing (S) 55%*
> *Thinking (T) 50%*
> *Judging (J) 95%*


:con


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't have avoidant, but I'm an INFP. Once or twice got an ENFP result. I'm bipolar, so I think I was in a manic state when I got ENFP.


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

INTP or INTJ. Honestly, most of the questions I wasn't sure how to answer and the percentages are pretty close for most except I.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm analyzing this too much but I think I'm actually a Feeler who badly wants to be a Thinker. I don't know about the N and S, it seems to be pretty much a toss-up. I'll post again in this thread soon, this is only my 3rd post.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Phronima said:


> INTP or INTJ. Honestly, most of the questions I wasn't sure how to answer and the percentages are pretty close for most except I.


I'm an INTP or INTJ, too. It kind of averages out between the P and J for me, though.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Interesting. 

Looks like the general consensus is INxx. 



Madmin, is it possible to put up a poll with the 16 different types?


----------



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't remember the letters exactly, but I was a Guardian... which I think was ETSJ or something like that. Interesting, definitely.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

QuakerOats167 said:


> Don't remember the letters exactly, but I was a Guardian... which I think was ETSJ or something like that. Interesting, definitely.


I don't understand how anyone with SAD can be an extrovert.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

ISTP or INTP, depending on whether I am tired or not tired in answering those really really long, tedious questions (Yeah, I tend to overdo in hopes of getting near accurate results)

And seriously, I did one of them in facebook and there was this college major match with my results and well, the top 3 were really accurate in what I really wanted to do in life but as for number 4 and 5, all the way to 10...it all got to do with mathematics majors...which is the subject I am not interested in during my elementary and high school years..

This is where I find it interesting.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Entj.


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm INFP.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

INFP, the dreamer
Sounds just like me


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

Infj


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

INFP.

I scored this on three different online Myers-Briggs type questionnaires and it fits my personality well. I think people with this type are probably the ones most likely to be accused of being "too nice" or false.

What I like about this test is that it doesn't say one particular type is better than another. It's like being right or left handed, a natural tendency. Seems far more positive than those tests which tell you what disorder you have.

Found a good decription of INFPs here:


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

apartment7 said:


> INFP.
> 
> I scored this on three different online Myers-Briggs type questionnaires and it fits my personality well. I think people with this type are probably the ones most likely to be accused of being "too nice" or false.
> 
> ...


As an INFP, I agree with this. INFPs probably do have a tendency to be too nice, and not very assertive/outspoken. I know that I definitely fit that bill. It usually takes me getting very worked up to actually say something. I also agree that these personality type indicators are good for pointing out peoples natural tendencies.


----------



## raidersfan (Jun 7, 2010)

INTJ
Wish I had the self confidence that came with it though...


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

I always score INFJ on the similar minds one (with a very weak J), but I feel like I could also be INFP.


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm an INFJ.


----------



## TimeLady (Aug 4, 2010)

Another INFJ here.


----------



## RJF (Mar 29, 2010)

Big surprise that everybody here has the "introvert" title pinned on them. 

I always used to get ENTP no matter where I took the test, but for the last year or so, I haven't gotten anything except for INTP. Pretty weird.


----------

